
Sourcegraph Server 2.4: Run Your Own Code-search Server - mzzter
https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/introducing-sourcegraph-server-2-4/
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. Thanks for this unexpected post. We packed a lot of
stuff into 2.4: faster, more powerful code search, Google Alerts-style search
monitoring, diff searches, and more. It’s now free on a single server for any
number of users and repositories.

The big tech companies all have something like it internally for all their
devs, and Sourcegraph helps level the playing field. It lets you search,
explore, reuse, and monitor all your internal code, so you can spend more time
getting stuff done.

Get it at [https://about.sourcegraph.com](https://about.sourcegraph.com).
Happy to answer questions (tech/product/business) here.

